# intake manifold gasket



## SLICPARTNA (Aug 15, 2004)

got a 2000 altima need to replace the intake gasket
dealer says they can do it for $650 
has anyone replaced their intake manifold gasket?
have any tips that they can share?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dang, you picked a nice job to get done... its a labor intesive job, not so much because its a _hard_ job to do but because theres almost no room to work and the hardware is pretty difficult to get to. imho, that almost sounds reasonable for that price...


----------



## otakuspeed (Mar 15, 2004)

^^Doh... my sister in law's car has the same problem. Didnt want to hear that =(


----------

